# IBS awareness month - IBS and the Vitamin D Council



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

This may be of interest to you.
http://bit.ly/124vAy1


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

"Studies suggest that vitamin D supplementation has a beneficial effect on IBS symptoms..."

I've never heard Vitamin D directly linked to IBS before. My doctor had already put me on a Vitamin D supplement a while ago, but I'm going to have to look into what foods (especially fruits & veggies) are high in Vitamin D. Thanks for posting!


----------

